# Favorite font?



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I am trying to find a good font to use on my phone. The rom toolbox app is awesome for changing the font style.

What are your recommendations? I find some texts are to small or just not that readable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I am trying to find a good font to use on my phone. The rom toolbox app is awesome for changing the font style.
> 
> What are your recommendations? I find some texts are to small or just not that readable.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I can't remember the font I used before but it was nice I'll try to find it. On the mean tome I'd check out the font in the black exodus theme

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Roboto.....looks great to me


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been using sui generis since my dx.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I really like roboto. However, on my OG I always changed my font to antipasto.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

I enjoy using Arial. Its just clean.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Roboto, Comfortaa, and Caviar Dreams. Caviar Dreams is my favorite.


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

Roboto, looked good on the DX and even better here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Antipasto. I've been using it since the Thunderbolt.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I use Roboto...Aka stock.
I used to use Applegaramound on the X though.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Sony sketch for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I use helvetica, you've probably never heard of it though.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> I use helvetica, you've probably never heard of it though.


Thats one of the all-time most popular fonts. I'm a helvitica guy myself. Helvetica, Arial, Roboto.....they are all good.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

I usually use Roboto, but every so often I switch between Segoe WP and Coconut now. I get occasionally nostalgic for my WebOS days 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Thats one of the all-time most popular fonts. I'm a helvitica guy myself. Helvetica, Arial, Roboto.....they are all good.


I think he meant that as a joke.
Helvetica is "hipster font."


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Jubakuba sees what I did there.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I am using one now that I am really liking. However I can't figure out what it is. Is there any place that tells you what font you are currently running?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I am using one now that I am really liking. However I can't figure out what it is. Is there any place that tells you what font you are currently running?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


/system/fonts maybe. But when I checked mine there was a lot and I'm not sure if that'll help

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Times.

Because it's classy.


----------

